# Ping: transmit failed, error code 1232



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all 
i just changed my mobo to asus from jetway without reinstalling windows vista now problem is that i can not use my new network adapter its throwing "Ping: transmit failed, error code 1232" error when i ping to any address other than localhost. 
i reinstalled drivers for same ( also uninstalled old realtek drivers ) but same problems persist.


when i run ipconfig its says media disconnected. windows can not repair this problem.


what could be the error ?? whats the solution ??? 
thanx  in advance..


----------



## acewin (Aug 23, 2008)

hit and trial. LOL. and yes interesting errors u got there. Has your OS realized that sound card has also changed, I ask because windows have more problem in finding sound cards heehe. 

I would sugges clean installation of drivers. Remove old LAN adaptor's driver and then put the new drivers. It maybe due to conflict of drivers.

Or take out the LAN card from your old mobo and put it in here.


----------



## realdan (Aug 25, 2008)

at least mention the motherboard model no

you can try repair install of windows vista..


----------

